
Jobs in Data and Analytics - patrickt010
https://iterative.ly/data-analytics-jobs/
======
patrickt010
In these past weeks, we have seen massive job losses and we wanted to do our
part to help those impacted.

We launched our very own hand-curated data & analytics job board with 70+ open
roles across 40 companies. Top companies like Atlassian, Stitch Fix, Asana,
Box, Slack, etc. are hiring analysts, data scientists, data engineers and are
looking for folks like you.

We'll be adding new roles to this weekly and sending out updates to those who
subscribe.

If you'd like any help with interview preparation or reviewing your resume
reach out. We're in this together.

